# What helps you to improve your English?



## Yamly (Aug 22, 2018)

Tell me plz what are your useful tips. Maybe books, tv shows, courses?


----------



## Wiey (Aug 22, 2018)

There is no easy way to learn a language, because learning a language requires a lot of time and a lot of work.
Of course whatever activities you do, make it fun and entertaining! The beginning stages can be exciting but also boring. Try and find ways of making it fun!


----------



## Tove (Aug 22, 2018)

All of these ways are helpful. Keep doing it regularly and you'll see the changes. Besides, it's better to find good language courses, because it's the fastest way to improve your skills. Last time I went to Canada, check out this website linguatrip.com/en/english/canada/


----------



## Tove (Aug 22, 2018)

Also, reading helps a lot


----------



## Basselu (Dec 1, 2018)

It seems to me that nothing will help me .... I don’t have time for English courses now, but I try to read and watch movies in English. If I did it regularly, the result would probably be noticeable.


----------



## kandida (Dec 5, 2018)

And courses and books and communication with native speakers (especially this). There is nothing better and more important than practice!


----------

